# New wood identification site



## phinds (Apr 9, 2014)

Last year I took all of my sample and most of the many hundreds that I got on loan from David Clark of Australia and I fine sanded the end grains and got pics of them that show MUCH more detail than had been previously visible.

I have now begun to make some use of those by starting on an article on wood identification using those details. It is still very much a work in progress but it now has about 700 pics that might help you identify woods.

The pics are all details from ones from the main site, BUT ... the problem with the main site is that if you want to figure out what a wood is, you don't KNOW what it is, so you could spend days poking around the main site trying to find a match.

The point of this new article is to group the pics by readily identifiable characteristics so that you can more easily locate ones that look like your wood. THEN you'll know which main page(s) to check out to see if you might have found it.

As always, I'd appreciate any feedback, particularly if you find things wrong. You'll certainly find things not there yet and some discussions may be a bit scattered since it is, as I said, a work in progress.

Here it is (and there's now a link to it on the main page):

www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_anatomy/_anatomy.htm

Oh, I put "new site" in the subject of this email and that's not strictly true, since it's just another sub-site off my main site, like the extensive illustrated glossary, but like the glossary it's already big enough to qualify as a site all by itself.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thank You! 3


----------



## Mike Jones (Apr 10, 2014)

Quite an undertaking, Paul! It looks like it will be a great resource and I'll be watching for updates as they come!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2014)

It's a lot to take in. I've got it bookmarked and will spend more time reading it as I can. I really like the way it's presented. I doubled my knowledge of cellular ID in about 5 minutes lol.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 10, 2014)

I'll have to read and re-read the section a time or three, but I think it's extremely well laid out and presented. I learned a fair bit about ring versus diffuse porous wood, but I have to admit the 'tweeners' are a bit tough for me to place. Thanks for the time and effort you've put into that site... It's a great resource!


----------



## phinds (Apr 10, 2014)

DKMD said:


> I'll have to read and re-read the section a time or three, but I think it's extremely well laid out and presented. I learned a fair bit about ring versus diffuse porous wood, but I have to admit the 'tweeners' are a bit tough for me to place. Thanks for the time and effort you've put into that site... It's a great resource!



Yeah, I'm SUCH a stickler for detail and getting things right that those semi-this and semi-that are making me crazy 

I've decided that at the end of the day, I'll just do what I do best ... bluff and pretend that I know what I'm talking about

Reactions: Like 2


----------

